# Houston we have fish!



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

So i went on the rocky today with no hope of catching any. Well was i wrong. Landed two! 

One small female. But i got fresh(out the rocky) male pig!!! 

I used plugs to catch them both. a bass plug i painted on thanksgiving day for the female. And a purple/chrome jr. thunder for the male!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice! You say that male is fresh? Looks like he's been in there a while. Congrats!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I meant fresh out the rocky. He was probably from the first or second run of the season.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice fish. Wish I could get over to the rocky but if I am able to make it over there at all this season it will be spring.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks, i think im going to just stick too the rocky this year. Im getting the river down already soo i dont think im going to explore more than just the rocky. In the winter we will get the younger steelies, and then late winter to early spring we should have alot of numbers.


----------



## gamefish27 (Dec 3, 2012)

thats what im waitin for is the numbers to come in the fall run just isnt good anymore i went through the same thing last year until spring then it was 10 fish days! again like it should be


----------

